# .284 Partitions 160gr.



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have two boxes of 160gr Nosler Partitions in .284 (7mm) that I'd like to either sell or trade.

I've found that my 7mm really likes the Accubond so I'm going to load those solely for this rifle.

I'll sell them for $30/box or trade for the following:

160gr. Accubond in .284
100gr Partition .243
140gr. Accubond .277

PM with any questions.


----------

